# Question



## Concreteguy (Oct 15, 2019)

A guy at the gym tonight told me that when dbol power is broken down into an oil base injectable that the dbol turns in EQ and is no long dbol. Is this true?

 Thanks in advance


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 15, 2019)

Someone with more knowledge will hopefully chime in.
That is false though. 
How did he explain his theory of one compound breaking down into another?

He most likely read the history of EQ and misread it:



> Equipoise, also known as Boldenone Undecylenate or EQ, is a veterinarian steroid developed by CIBA, to be a form of long-acting injectable dianabol.
> 
> When you look at boldenone on paper, you can see it's basically the same hormone as dianabol, except for one huge change. The dianabol hormone is 17AA for oral use, and only has an effective 8 hour half life because of it. Equipoise lacks the 17AA group but actually has a very long undecylenate ester chain attached instead. This ester chain makes boldenone very oil soluble, to the point where in its' raw form, before being suspended in oil, boldenone undecylenate is already a sort of oily substance with the consistency of syrup.



I have never read that Dbol loses it's 17AA hormone once it has been converted to an injectable version?
They are similar at most, but still two different compounds, even when both are in the injectable form.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 16, 2019)

Not true injectable dbol can still be taken oral. I think it does “act” more like dbol tho when injected vs the tabs. 
I know a use to drink plenty of the ole reforvit


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Raj, does that go for oil based also? and thanks for the feed back you guys.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 16, 2019)

False, the carrier agent (oil) can not change the molecular structure (carbon bonds). The differences between Metandieone and Equipoise.

That is like saying Stanozolol changes chemical structure in water & oil so it becomes 3 distinct synthetic hormones.

Tell that guy take a Jr. High or Highschool Biology & Chemistry class... based on that b.s. I think a simple general eduction course of biology, biochemistry and chemistry at a community college would blow his mind. Fucking bro-science man.

I found a recent picture & website article that actually touched base on this. They did a semi decent job but should have went into a lot more detail. I guess low expectations of mental capacity for us meat heads is to be expected by educated nerds compounding the shit in a lab.... sarcasm... because some where in america there is a meat head that is picking his nose and ass while swirling a dirty bath tub full of cotton seed oil & Raw Powders right now.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 16, 2019)

Man that all took me back to the pro-hormone days and marketing hype of androgens as legit steroid precursors that liver enzymes changed chemical bonds of and made them exactly the steroid the person wanted.


----------



## squatster (Oct 16, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> False, the carrier agent (oil) can not change the molecular structure (carbon bonds). The differences between Metandieone and Equipoise.
> 
> That is like saying Stanozolol changes chemical structure in water & oil so it becomes 3 distinct synthetic hormones.
> 
> ...


You mean after they used the bath tub for the bi monthly tub for the 10 kids and the wifey. With the brewer taking a crap in the corner bucket.- yelling to the ol lady to get some more wipping leaves


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 16, 2019)

squatster said:


> You mean after they used the bath tub for the bi monthly tub for the 10 kids and the wifey. With the brewer taking a crap in the corner bucket.- yelling to the ol lady to get some more wipping leaves



Hey that's too close to home! Don't mach my moonshine factory! Ahahahah


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 17, 2019)

Alright, after working out and taking EAAs i had a thought about how to body can create protien and produce CAAs & NEAAs... and also conversion rates of hormones.. so i guess the bioscience thinking that injectable dbol and eq are similar or the same or even converts can possibly have some kind of validity. Where is William Llewellyn at when I need him!?


----------



## K1 (Oct 17, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> Alright, after working out and taking EAAs i had a thought about how to body can create protien and produce CAAs & NEAAs... and also conversion rates of hormones.. so i guess the bioscience thinking that injectable dbol and eq are similar or the same or even converts can possibly have some kind of validity. Where is William Llewellyn at when I need him!?



Still wouldn't take away the 17AA chain...Like rAJ said and the same as injectable Stanz, you can still take the injectables orally.

Everyone agrees they are similar, even the quote from Anasci shows that EQ was created to be an injectable type of Dbol...But that doesn't mean adding a carrier agent to Dbol converts it into EQ.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 18, 2019)

K1 said:


> Still wouldn't take away the 17AA chain...Like rAJ said and the same as injectable Stanz, you can still take the injectables orally.
> 
> Everyone agrees they are similar, even the quote from Anasci shows that EQ was created to be an injectable type of Dbol...But that doesn't mean adding a carrier agent to Dbol converts it into EQ.



I was throwing the dogs a bone.. i think I came off as an asshole in the intial post ahahah.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

no dude, solvent, oil heat arent gona change the chem.

the two have very similar structure but act pretty different in the body.
recently i have been using some bold base which one might think would be more like inj dbol minus the e part.

my doses are tiny but the "feel" is different. talking more mentally. at first there was some increased anxiety but that went away after a few weeks, though i feel it does have some head change particularly with other compounds.


----------



## grizz (Nov 22, 2019)

Late to the game, but agreeing with the consensus there. Take EQ, alkylate it, and you've got dbol. Carrier compounds won't make a difference. What's crazy to me is how alkylating the base compound causes so much higher estrogen aromatization.


----------



## Jstarks11 (Nov 25, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Someone with more knowledge will hopefully chime in.
> That is false though.
> How did he explain his theory of one compound breaking down into another?
> 
> ...



Definately FALSE!!! There is no reaction. It is simply a MIXTURE!!! In order for there to be a change there has to be a reaction. It is still dbol, just injectable. From my experience it allows you a higher dose of dbol without as much extra sides associated with high doses of oral dbol


----------

